# Einfluß des Befestigungssystems auf CPU-Belastung und Gleichmäßigkeit der Vorspannung



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Mai 2015)

*Einfluß des Befestigungssystems auf CPU-Belastung und Gleichmäßigkeit der Vorspannung*

Hallo zusammen,

es entbrannte gestern die Frage über unterschiedliche Befestigungskonzepte. Die durch heutige sehr schwere Kühler eingebrachte Belastung ist nicht unerheblich und sollte analysiert werden. Darum anbei ein paar erste grobe Gedanken im Anhang, noch nicht aufgehübscht geschweige sachlich richtig und vollständig.
Be quiet Dark Rock TF: Hochpreisiger Top-Blower-Kühler aufgetaucht

Die von mir gemachten Annahmen möchte ich mit einer ersten schnellen Präsentation zur Diskussion stellen. Das Thema ist erheblich komplexer, als ich anfangs dachte und man müsste ziemlich tief in die Festigkeitslehre einsteigen, um es stimmig zu berechnen. Weder habe ich hier zu Hause CAD Programme zum Aufbau eines FEM-Modells, noch wird man jemals sinnvolle Daten zur Mainboardsteifigkeit bekommen. Es soll aber auch nur zum Nachdenken anregen und vielleicht den einen oder anderen Montagefehler durch zu fest, zu locker oder ungleichmäßig angezogene Verschraubungen verhindern. Aber das kommt später, vielleicht... 

Darum ist es nur eine erste grobe Basis und ich werde das Thema in einer ruhigen "Minute" nochmal vertieft durchdenken. Ich hoffe in Zukunft ein paar Empfehlungen geben zu können, habe aber nüchtern betrachtet gar keine Ahnung von dem Thema und nähere mich darum erst einmal ganz physikalisch und langsam dem Problem an. Ich freue mich über jede Antwort und nach ein wenig Diskussion kommen wir gemeinsam vielleicht zu einer sinnvollen Entscheidung, ob das Montagesystem über den Komfort hinaus einen relevanten Einfluss auf die Kühlleistung hat und ob wir je nach Montagekonzept Optimierungen vorgeben können.

Nachtrag: Insbesondere durch die sensiblen CPU-Platinen von Skylake lohnt eine genauere Bewertung


----------



## jamie (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Einfluß des Befestigungssystems auf CPU-Belastung und Gleichmäßigkeit der Vorspannung*

Hab's mal überflogen und abonniert. Recht interessantes Thema.


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Einfluß des Befestigungssystems auf CPU-Belastung und Gleichmäßigkeit der Vorspannung*

Nette Überlegungen - an der Stelle müsste man aber eine Auswertung haben inwiefern der Anpressdruck des Kühlers auf die CPU sich auf die Kühlleistung auswirkt.

Wenn ich im schlimmsten Falle von 1 Nm Drehmoment am CPU-Sockel ausgehe was an der Verschraubung die sagen wir vielleicht 5 cm vom Drehpunkt entfernt ist eine Kraft von Größenordnung 20 N ausübt ist das absolut kein Problem da leicht ausgleichbar.

Bei modernen CPUs mit IHS liegt der Anpressdruck der in etwa angepeilt wird in der Größenordnung 200 N (das ist auch ein Wert der in Kühlerhandbüchern oft auftaucht), früher bei CPUs ohne IHS gab AMD noch "133 N" an für Kühler die direkt auf dem DIE lagen.

Bei heutigen 200 N Anpressdruck sind wir aber schon um den Faktor 10 höher als das, was das Kühlergewicht ausmacht. Da ich zusätzlich unterstelle, dass die Kühlleistung zwischen 180 und 220 N Anpressdruck sich nur unwesentlich unterscheidet (wenn überhaupt) würde ich einfach mal behaupten dass das Problem das hier beschrieben wird gar keines ist da es keinen Unterschied macht - zumindest Kühlleistungsmäßig, andere Dinge wie Durchbiegen von Boards ist natürlich ne andere Frage.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Einfluß des Befestigungssystems auf CPU-Belastung und Gleichmäßigkeit der Vorspannung*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn ich im schlimmsten Falle von 1 Nm Drehmoment am CPU-Sockel ausgehe was an der Verschraubung die sagen wir vielleicht 5 cm vom Drehpunkt entfernt ist eine Kraft von Größenordnung 20 N ausübt ist das absolut kein Problem da leicht ausgleichbar.


Wenn es denn so einfach wäre. Deine Überlegung trifft nur auf die Systeme zu, bei denen Kühler direkt auf dem Mainboard verschraubt werden. Es sind dann 7,5cm Schraubenabstand. Es geht gerade um die Systeme, die über eine Montagebrücke eine Kraft auf den Kühlerboden einbringen. Das Drehmoment wird dann über die Fläche Kühler zu CPU ausgebaut. Wir können dann leider nicht zwei Kräfte mit dem Abstand 4cm nehmen, was die CPU-Gehäusebreite ist, sondern müssen über eine dreicksförmige Flächenpressung mit Schwerpunkt im Dreieck rechnen. Und das macht es erheblich ungünstiger, siehe Seite 3.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Bei modernen CPUs mit IHS liegt der Anpressdruck der in etwa angepeilt wird in der Größenordnung 200 N


Das war mir neu und gibt mir zu denken, weil alleine schon 160N aufgebracht werden müssen, um einen 1kg schweren Kühler gerade so ohne Ablösung auf der CPU zu halten. Ich ging mal eben von über 300N als sinnvollem Wert aus, hatte damit aber Bauchschmerzen, wenn ich mir die filigrane CPU-Platine anschau. Wer dagegen die vier M3 Schrauben von direkt verschraubten Kühlern mit "aller Gewalt" festzieht, nach dem Praktikermotto "nach fest kommt ab" also ganz kurz vor dem ab, erzeugt eine viel höhere Vorspannung. Eine M3 Schraube mit 5mm² Kerndurchmesser erlaubt als 4.6 Güter schon über 1000N, abzüglich Reibung und Torsionsmoment beim Anziegen also ungefähr max. 500N. Bei vier fest angeknallten Schrauben wären das min. 2000N. Dazu müsste man dann aber im einzelnen schauen, wie steif Haltebügel sind und ob irgendwo ein Bauteil auf Anschlag geht, um die Kraft zu begrenzen. Und genau an dem Punkt hänge ich, darum wurde System zwei mit einer Direktverschraubung im Mainboard erstmal nur rudimentär betrachtet.

Wenn aber 200N die Maximalbelastung auf die CPU ist, und diese sollte gleichförmig aufgebracht werden, sind für mich bei großen Kühlern Bügelsystem ala Brocken Eco in Zukunft tabu. Darum ging es in der ersten Diskussion.


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Einfluß des Befestigungssystems auf CPU-Belastung und Gleichmäßigkeit der Vorspannung*

Die 200 N sind nicht die Maximalbelastung, sie sind die Angabe die Kühlerhersteller machen. Es gibt auch stärkere Varianten zu kaufen, spätestens bei ~300 N ist dann aber Schluss (Beipspiel: https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...-EK-Supremacy-PreciseMount-Nickel::19837.html, die reden von "bis 30kg").

Du kannst da nicht von den Schrauben aus rechnen, klar vertragen die viel mehr. Die sind aber auch das letzte was kaputt geht wenn mans übertreibt.

Wie viel man tatsächlich festziehen kann bis was kaputtgeht weiß ich auch nicht, vermutlich noch einiges mehr als die 300 N. Ob das so gesund ist wage ich aber zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Einfluß des Befestigungssystems auf CPU-Belastung und Gleichmäßigkeit der Vorspannung*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nette Überlegungen - an der Stelle müsste man aber eine Auswertung haben inwiefern der Anpressdruck des Kühlers auf die CPU sich auf die Kühlleistung auswirkt.


Vermutlich wenig. 

Betrachten man zwei Metallflächen OHNE Wärmeleitpaste, hängt die Größe der Kontaktfläche linear von Anpressdruck ab. Doppelter Druck, doppelter Wärmeübertagungskoeffizient. Wir gleichen aber alle Unebenheiten mit Wärmeleitpaste aus. Der Einfluß ist darum meiner Meinung nach sehr gering, solange der CPU-Kühler flächig aufliegt. Viel gößeren Einfluss hätten Luftblasen in der Wärmeleitpaste, die Isolierend wirken.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wie viel man tatsächlich festziehen kann bis was kaputtgeht weiß ich auch nicht, vermutlich noch einiges mehr als die 300 N. Ob das so gesund ist wage ich aber zu bezweifeln.


Ich habe bisher immer nur leicht handfest angezogen. Ich muss mal messen, was bei meinem Brocken Eco die Federn im Bügel für eine max. Kraft erzeugen. Das dauert aber, interessiert mich aber. Wobei so ein Eco natürlich nur 600g wiegt und flacher baut. Das entspannt die Situation erheblich.


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Einfluß des Befestigungssystems auf CPU-Belastung und Gleichmäßigkeit der Vorspannung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Doppelter Druck, doppelter Wärmeübertagungskoeffizient.



Wie kommste denn darauf? 

Wären die Flächen perfekt eben sollte es (so gut wie) gar keinen Unterschied machen wie fest ich drücke und bei realen Flächen wie wir sie hier haben dürfte der Zusammenhang zwischen F und alpha kaum linear sein. Die Berührungsfläche der beiden Materialien ändert sich ja auch nicht linear mit steigender Anpresskraft (ich sage jetzt absichtlich "Kraft" da im "Druck" die Fläche mit drin ist).

Da wir aber wie du richtig sagst sowieso WLP verwenden ist das einzige was mehr Kraft bewirkt, die Dicke der WLP-Schicht zu verringern. Ich glaube ebenfalls nicht, dass da weitere 5 Hundertstel Millimeter wenn man mit noch 50 N mehr drückt nen Unterschied machen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Einfluß des Befestigungssystems auf CPU-Belastung und Gleichmäßigkeit der Vorspannung*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wie kommste denn darauf?
> 
> Wären die Flächen perfekt eben sollte es (so gut wie) gar keinen Unterschied machen wie fest ich drücke und bei realen Flächen wie wir sie hier haben dürfte der Zusammenhang zwischen F und alpha kaum linear sein. Die Berührungsfläche der beiden Materialien ändert sich ja auch nicht linear mit steigender Anpresskraft (ich sage jetzt absichtlich "Kraft" da im "Druck" die Fläche mit drin ist).


Doch, tut sie. Kontaktfläche bedeutet, dass Elektronen von Fläche A zu Fläche B fließen können, bzw zumindest ein Impuls übertragen wird. Du kannst eine Fläche gar nicht so polieren, dass sich dort etwas ändern. Es würde um eine Genauigkeit im Atomradius gehen. Die Rauhigkeit ist darum ziemlich egal, solange die Fläche plan ist und es nicht zu lokalen Wärmenestern kommt. Sobald WLP ins Spiel kommt, sieht es anders aus, da sich die Kontaktfläche tausendfach vergrößert, dafür ist die Wärmeleitfähigkeit sehr gering, ca. ein hunderstel von Kupfer.

Darum halte ich es inzwischen, je mehr ich zum Thema lese und suche auch für völlig egal, ob der Anpressdruck gleichmäßig ist. Hauptsache, die Wärmeleitpaste wird maximal herausgedrückt. Denn jeder Zehntel Millimeter Wärmeleitpaste isoliert wie 10mm Kupfer. Wenn ich mit die krumme Oberfläche meines "direct touch" Brocken Eco anschaue, ist die alles andere als im zehntelmillimeterbereich eben.


----------



## Quppi (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Einfluß des Befestigungssystems auf CPU-Belastung und Gleichmäßigkeit der Vorspannung*

Interessantes Thema, also kann man effektiv sagen, dass es effektiv darauf ankommt nur nen ebenen Kühlerboden und möglichst wenig Wärmeleitpaste zu haben, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.
Da tut sich mir jetzt aber die Frage auf, warum ich mal gelesen habe, dass manche Kühlerböden konvex geformt sind. Damit erhöht sich ja die Dicke der WLP zum Rand hin. Oder vertue ich mich grade total, und erzähle Müll?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Einfluß des Befestigungssystems auf CPU-Belastung und Gleichmäßigkeit der Vorspannung*



Quppi schrieb:


> Interessantes Thema, also kann man effektiv sagen, dass es effektiv darauf ankommt nur nen ebenen Kühlerboden und möglichst wenig Wärmeleitpaste zu haben, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.


Im Wesentlichen geht es in diesem Thema um die Belastung auf die CPU, dass war der Ausgangspunkt und das sehe ich bei schweren Kühlern inzwischen als wichtig an. Die für viele kompliziert zu verschraubenden BeQuiet Kühler kommen darum in meinen engeren Fokus. Wenn man sie richtig montiert sollte man damit die CPU entlasten können, wobei ich das "richtig" noch definieren muss. Ich werde mir wohl einen Dark Rock 3  kaufen.



Quppi schrieb:


> Da tut sich mir jetzt aber die Frage auf, warum ich mal gelesen habe, dass manche Kühlerböden konvex geformt sind. Damit erhöht sich ja die Dicke der WLP zum Rand hin. Oder vertue ich mich grade total, und erzähle Müll?


Die CPU-Gehäuse sind leider nicht plan und um es noch schlimmer zu machen sind Intels CPUs konkav und AMD konvex. Das ist totale Grütze und macht die Wärmeleitpastenschicht unnötig dick. Einige Kühler sollen sich dem anpassen, wären dann aber nur für einen Hersteller optimal. Das kann unterschiedlich Testergebnisse erklären. Man sollte darum immer schauen, ob im Test dieselbe CPU sitzt, die man nutzt, oder zumindest derselbe Sockel.


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Einfluß des Befestigungssystems auf CPU-Belastung und Gleichmäßigkeit der Vorspannung*



Quppi schrieb:


> Da tut sich mir jetzt aber die Frage auf, warum ich mal gelesen habe, dass manche Kühlerböden konvex geformt sind.



Das ist der verzweifelte Versuch der Kühlerhersteller, die Nichtplanarität der CPU-Heatspreader auszugleichen.


----------



## Quppi (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Einfluß des Befestigungssystems auf CPU-Belastung und Gleichmäßigkeit der Vorspannung*

Ah ok, gut zu wissen


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Einfluß des Befestigungssystems auf CPU-Belastung und Gleichmäßigkeit der Vorspannung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wenn aber 200N die Maximalbelastung auf die CPU ist, und diese sollte gleichförmig aufgebracht werden, sind für mich bei großen Kühlern Bügelsystem ala Brocken Eco in Zukunft tabu. Darum ging es in der ersten Diskussion.



222 N sind Intels Maximalspezifikation für den maximalen statischen Kühleranpressdruck (minimal: 0 N), die CPU hält wesentlich mehr aus. Allein der ILM (Halterung der CPU im Sockel) ist mit 311 bis 600 N spezifiziert, um einen sicheren elektrischen Kontakt zu gewährleisten. (Zahlen für Sockel 1150)


Als Rechengrundlage kann ich noch beitragen, dass alle mir bekannten Kühler mit fester 4-Punkt-Halterung und Abstandshaltern die Halterung auch als Federelement nutzen. Der Kühler kann sich also nicht im Bereich der unteren Schrauben am Mainboard abstützen, sondern wird dort im Gegenteil an das Board gezogen. Als Druckwiderlager dient bei allen Befestigungsmechanismen die untere CPU-Kante.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Einfluß des Befestigungssystems auf CPU-Belastung und Gleichmäßigkeit der Vorspannung*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> 222 N sind Intels Maximalspezifikation für den maximalen statischen Kühleranpressdruck (minimal: 0 N), die CPU hält wesentlich mehr aus. Allein der ILM (Halterung der CPU im Sockel) ist mit 311 bis 600 N spezifiziert, um einen sicheren elektrischen Kontakt zu gewährleisten. (Zahlen für Sockel 1150).


Danke, hilfreiche Zahlen. Die CPU-Platine wollte ich mir dazu auch mal anschauen, vermessen und einen meiner Studenten FEM-Modelle aufbauen lassen, aber son Blödsinn darf natürlich keiner der Kollegen mitkriegen, sonst gibts wieder Mecker...  
Nachdem ich mir Platine, CPU-Gehäuse und Sockel angeschaut habe, halte ich auch höhere Kräfte für ok, weil die Platine kaum auf Biegung belastet wird. Im ersten Ansatz erschienen mir 600N (also 60kg) arg viel. Aber das trägt die Platine.



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Als Rechengrundlage kann ich noch beitragen, dass alle mir bekannten Kühler mit fester 4-Punkt-Halterung und Abstandshaltern die Halterung auch als Federelement nutzen. Der Kühler kann sich also nicht im Bereich der unteren Schrauben am Mainboard abstützen, sondern wird dort im Gegenteil an das Board gezogen. Als Druckwiderlager dient bei allen Befestigungsmechanismen die untere CPU-Kante.


Darum muss man genau betrachten, wie die Steifigkeiten der Systeme sind. Das ist einfache Festigkeitslehre, das "I" der Halterungen ist schnell berechnet, naja abgeschätzt. Aber beim Abstützen auf der Kante muss ich Dir vehement widersprechen, zumindest denke ich das. Ich habe dir eine neue Folie eingefügt (Mein schöne Mittagspause...). Ich will ja gerade darauf hinaus, dass es sich bei fester Verschraubung (natürlich über die biegeweiche Halterung) anders verhält, weil das Drehmoment durch das Kühlergewicht direkt ins Mainboard geht und nicht über die Flächenspannung zwischen CPU und Kühler. 

In der Folie 5 findest Du jetzt mit den aktuellen Zahlen zwei System, oben und unten. Die Vorspannkraft habe ich mit 240N festgelegt, auf Basis Eurer Daten. Die Geometrie ergibt sich aus der mir vorliegenden CPU und dem Mainboard. Wenn man beide System vergleicht, bemerkt man den gravierenden Unterschied. Das untere System habe ich grafisch gelöst, das ist mit rechnen arg kompliziert und es ist extrem schwer zu sagen, welche Bauteil sich wie stark verformen. Z.B. verformt sich die CPU-Platine nicht symetrisch, ebenso gibt es im Mainboard eine wellenförmige Biegelinie, etc. Das ist nur ein Diskussionspapier, ich bin mir selber noch nicht ganz sich, ob es so stimmt.

Man erkennt deutlich die Unterschiede . Beim Brocken Eco Prinzip (federbelasteter Bügel) mit einem 1kg schweren Kühler und 240N Vorspannung schwankt die Flächenpressung zwischen CPU und Kühler zwischen 0,05 und 0,25 N/mm², bei fester Verschraubung am Mainboard wären es nur noch min. 0,11N/mm² und max. 0,19N/mm². Ob das irgendwelchen Einfluß auf die Kühlleistung oder das Ausquellen der Wärmeleitpaste hat, weiss ich nicht. Auf jedem fall sollte man den ersten "Burn out" bei neu aufgesetztemn Kühler mit liegendem Rechner und stehendem Kühler machen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Einfluß des Befestigungssystems auf CPU-Belastung und Gleichmäßigkeit der Vorspannung*

Nachtrag:
Ich beende das Berechnen, weil es nicht möglich ist. Statisch berechnet, kommt man zwar zu Lösungen, die sind aber nicht übertragbar, weil sich Bauteile unter Belastung immer verformen. Sobald man mit Flächenpressung rechnet ist es aber ganz entscheidend, wie sich ein Mainboard verhält, zumindest bei Direktverschraubung. 

Ich bevorzuge trotzdem weiterhin das Verschrauben von hinten, weil man den Kühler mit Lüftern montieren kann und es immer eine genaue Positionierung gibt. Die Hersteller sollten über asymetrische Halterungen nachdenken, deren oberer Bügel etwas steifer ist. Das könnte das Gewicht kompensieren. Klappt natürlich nur, wenn er zur Seite liegt und die Halter richtig herum verbaut würden. Die ganzen Lösungen mit Balken und Federn sind aber völlig unkritisch, weil die Kühler-Hersteller auch nicht "doof" sind und die Federn sinnvoll abgestimmt sein werden. Das passt schon. 

War ja mal ein Versuch, ich habe viel Erkenntnis gewonnen und ergänze hier, wenn ich was neues tolles wichtiges und weltbewegendes, um nicht zu sagen den Weltfrieden rettendes heraus bekommen habe.


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Einfluß des Befestigungssystems auf CPU-Belastung und Gleichmäßigkeit der Vorspannung*

An der Stelle dann mal vielen Dank für die Arbeit und Mühe die du dier hier gemacht hast!


----------



## bexxx (27. November 2015)

*AW: Einfluß des Befestigungssystems auf CPU-Belastung und Gleichmäßigkeit der Vorspannung*

Von mir auch, herzlichen Dank und großen Respekt! 

Beleuchtet ein Thema, welches mich bei meinem Scythe Grand Kama Cross @ Phenom II  auch beschäftigt und sogar zu sehen ist(optisch leicht hängender Kühler + Schichtdicke und Verteilung auf der Fläche, der Wärmeleitpaste).

Um Stöße und damit weitere Belastungen zu vermeiden, habe ich den PC an die Wand geschraubt und zusätzlich den Kühler etwas abgestützt!


----------

